# Refrigerated leftovers



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I spritz some water on the cold food and warm it in the microwave for 5 second increments until it's room temp


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I pop food in the microwave for a few seconds if necessary, or add a splash of hot water from the kettle.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you--I'll try it!!!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm with fjm; mix canned food with hot water to make "gravy". But then I mix well with kibble to coat it.

(fjm you do raw I think?)

Anyway, this way a large can lasts 4 to 5 meals; mornings, there's usually kibble + yogurt + steamed veggies left over.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I usually do 15 seconds in the microwave then let it sit a few seconds to make sure it’s warm without any burning hot spots in the food.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also microwave! Molly won't eat it otherwise, the spoiled brat & unless it's ice cream, she likes everything at room temp!LOL!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I do hot water too - I don’t think Rory cares if it’s cold but it seems nicer somehow.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all?great tips!!!! I?ve been softening the dry food too?I could mix them together after warming?hadn?t thought of that!!!! Lol not too spoiled


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Not sure why there are thanks againso many question marks in previous reply?that wasn?t intended lol


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok?I am obviously challenged typing on my phone


----------

